# Wiring New Condensor Fan Motor



## Islandtime (Jul 26, 2011)

I am replacing the condensing fan motor on my Trane Heat Pump.  The existing GE motor has 3 wires and the new Fasco motor has 5 wires.  I need confirmation that my proposed wiring is correct.

The unit has a Dual capacitor with 3 connectors on top.

Old motor was wired like this:

Black -  to some sort of control circuit board (not the low voltage relay)
Brown - to Fan connection on capacitor
Purple - to Common connection on capacitor

I plan to wire the new motor like this:

Black - to same circuit board
Brown - to Fan connection on capacitor
Brown with White Stripe - taped off and not used
White - to Common connection on capacitor
Green - to Ground

The confusion comes in when someone else advised I attach both Brown wires to the Fan connection on the capacitor.

Another source said to attach the Brown with White Stripe to the Common connection on the capacitor.

Does anyone know what is correct?  Thanks!


----------



## paul52446m (Jul 26, 2011)

Islandtime said:


> I am replacing the condensing fan motor on my Trane Heat Pump.  The existing GE motor has 3 wires and the new Fasco motor has 5 wires.  I need confirmation that my proposed wiring is correct.
> 
> The unit has a Dual capacitor with 3 connectors on top.
> 
> ...



black to your board, white to 120 hot but it has to be on the other leg, not the same leg as the black.  Green to cabinet ground the two browns to that ca pastor   you should have bought with your new motor.  Paul


----------

